# DIY: Rear Brake Rotors and Pads, MK6 R - VIDEO



## diyGarageMatt (Nov 6, 2016)

Hola friends, 

I just got done with my rear brakes on my 2012 Golf R. I decided to go with ECS Tuning drilled and slotted rotors and Hawk pads. Since purchasing these rotors, I've done some research that seems to indicate that the holes are more form over function.. I.e. they don't really provide any real benefit. They were originally designed to provide a channel to evacuate gases produced from the pads, but with advances in brake pad materials, those gases arn't really an issue. Soo, all the holes do is create stress concentrations making the rotors more prone to fracture. 

ANYWAYS... as always, I've documented my experience in this video -> *REAR BRAKE JOB DIY*






This is part two. I've previously posted the removal in Part 1, which is also linked in the above video. 

I hope this helps and happy DIYing!


Matt 
D I Y G A R A G E


----------

